# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  پارسه /مدرسان شریف / ماهان

## dpaniz

سلام
من می خوام امسال کنکور ارشد سراسری شرکت کنم و می خوام از الان کلاس برم اما نمی دونم کدوم موسسه از بین موسسه های پارسه/ماهان/مدرسان شریف بهتر هستند و درصد قبولی بالاتری دارند.
ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید

----------


## sorena85x

کتابها و کلاسهای مدرسان حرف نداره فقط آزمونهاشو خیلی سخت میگیره که البته اونم در آخر میفهمی به نفع آدم بوده
کلا خیلی خوبه من توی 4 ماه تونستم همه درسامو جمع کنم :چشمک:

----------


## kh1387

آیا واسه شهرستانها هم آزمون داره؟

----------


## sorena85x

بله پوشش خوبی در سراسر کشور داره
تقریبا همه استانها نمایندگی داره اینجا رو ببینید
یا از لینک پایین به قسمت عاملین فروش در ایران یروید
 اینجا

----------


## mohammadamingh

> سلام
> من می خوام امسال کنکور ارشد سراسری شرکت کنم و می خوام از الان کلاس برم اما نمی دونم کدوم موسسه از بین موسسه های پارسه/ماهان/مدرسان شریف بهتر هستند و درصد قبولی بالاتری دارند.
> ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید



یه سوال؟


چرا خودت نمیخونی؟

----------


## serendipiti

سلام...من از آزمونهای ماهان استفاده کردم..راضی بودم...نمایندگی شهرستان هم داره....در ضمن برای آمادگی آزمون دکتری کلاسهای مجازی هم برگزار میکنه..حالا میخوای خودت یک سر به سایتش بزنhttp://mahanbs.com/PhD/

----------


## attar_m2009

جزوات ارشد کامپیوتر  و it  پارسه
iهمراه با فیلم کلاسی و صدای استاد
www.it90.ir
www.itkonkor.com

----------

